# Used MSE GT-2 Centrifuge



## upcyclist (Nov 10, 2015)

I have a line on a used (by a school system) MSE GT-2 centrifuge with a 6-tube head. Opening bid (and currently no bids) is $50.

Do you think such a beast would have applications for precipitant separation, on a small scale?


----------



## Lou (Nov 10, 2015)

Sure would.


I would be a buyer for it @ $50.

Lou


----------



## Eamonn (Nov 10, 2015)

I have one and been a bit dissapointed in its usefulness.
If the particles are large enough they settle on there own. If they are very fine,colloidal, it wont pull everthing down and in my case it dosn't have enough capacity, about 200mls, to make it worthwhile.
Just my experience.


----------

